# Tamarins



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

Who keeps tamarins privately? and what species?


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

a freind of mine keeps tamarins and breeds them, i think they are 'tufted' marmosets? something like that. they are very naughty!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

lizardloverrach said:


> a freind of mine keeps tamarins and breeds them, i think they are 'tufted' marmosets? something like that. they are very naughty!


If they are tufted marmosets then they are not Tamarins, different Genus.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Fixx said:


> If they are tufted marmosets then they are not Tamarins, different Genus.


was just about to say that, the tamarin and marmosets are two seperate 'types/breeds' of primate.: victory:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

The place I volunteer we have White-lipped Tamarins, I am told they used to be very friendly and would sit on your shoulder while in their enclosure. But recently have learned food aggression and have to be locked outside anytime we need to go in there to feed them or clean them out.


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

where did you volunteer? and yes marmosets are very different to tamarins


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I volunteer at my local animal centre although it is registered with the British and Irish Society of Zoos so techically its a small zoo in West London.


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

cool, do they have anything else exciting?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

yea we have lots of stuff

Marmosets
Capuchins
Prevost squirrels
Dwarf Mongoose
Mara
Rhea
Pygmy Goats
Royals
Corn snake
Bearded Dragons
Leopard Geckos 
Inverts

and a wide range of exotic birds


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Fixx said:


> If they are tufted marmosets then they are not Tamarins, different Genus.


i meant tamarins, sorry, went to marwell zoo the other day and had marmosets on the brain! i always say the wrong monkey!


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

thats an interesting collection, bet the capuchins are a handful?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Gecko82 said:


> thats an interesting collection, bet the capuchins are a handful?


They are always locked outside when we go in there, but yea they like to bang the glass at you and show of their teeth:lol2:


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

they are little gremlins at times, always testing everything to destruction


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> They are always locked outside when we go in there, but yea they like to bang the glass at you and show of their teeth:lol2:


Its funny that capuchins seem to be the animal that people want as a substitute child or fashion accesory when really they cause so much trouble and are always upto something!!:lol2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Its funny that capuchins seem to be the animal that people want as a substitute child or fashion accesory when really they cause so much trouble and are always upto something!!:lol2:


Its crazy they really scare me, those fangs they have could do some serious damage. They are very smart monkeys as well we always use enrichment toys when feeding them so no one gets bored. They were both born the same year as me so its werid we are the same age.


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

capuchins are very long lived for a small primate with a huge amount of intelligence, a very interesting species to work with


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Just out of intrest, does anyone know why people want a capuchin as a primate for a 'baby' type animal? How long do they live?


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

i would say can live to past 50


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Oo wow! thats really quite a long time, i was thinking half that at the most!


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

i know of one around that age a long lived primate


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

farmercoope said:


> Just out of intrest, does anyone know why people want a capuchin as a primate for a 'baby' type animal? How long do they live?


heya

in the wild, the life expectancy is 15-25 years..

in captivity, the average tends to be around 30-45 years

although you see a lot of people trying to get "baby monkeys" to have as pseudo children, there are in reality very very few baby capuchins about.

for instance, we (tska, not we personally) have a same sex (male) pair of "baby" capuchins, who we will be starting to vet homes for in the near future, however, they will NOT be released until they are 10 months old (which is later on this summer) they will NOT be released to homes who just want *one*, and they will NOT be released to any of the prats who think sticking them in nappies is a good idea. they will also not be "babies" by then, which puts a lot of the "pet" people off thankfully.

they also have a hefty price tag... a 5 figure price tag.. and that will put a lot of the pet monkey brigade off too..

does make me laugh when you see people asking for a baby cap, with a £500 budget.. especially when they have no idea what a DWA is! i do email most of them, and try and explain, and beg them not to send money to the cameroons.. most of them never reply... and some even go on to be ripped off..

ho hum

As far as the original question goes... the three most popular we see are Cotton Topped Tamarins, Red Handed Tamerins, and White Lipped Tamarins. 

Cotton Topped Tamarins now need A10 paperwork to be legally sold. whoever bought the pair of the freeads site for 1800.. be warned. they had no paperwork, and are technically now ilegal monkeys. you can (we have it in writing from defra) GIVE AWAY a species that needs and A10 but does not have it.. but you are not allowed to SELL it.

we currently have all three of the above species available to the right homes.



N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ahh, thanks for that! clears it up for me and puts it into perspective, its really funny to think of the arogance of some people who want the baby monkeys! One day I'd love a troop or common/pygmy marms, but would never consider them as pets, i just find them amazing and fascinating but it would be in 10s of years if I ever did decide to go forth with the idea, which is at the moment what I want it to stay, an idea.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah, me personally, i love the tamarins, but i'd not want them in a cage (however big) in my front room/backroom/bedroom/basement, nor would i just want one or two..

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerys said:


> yeah, me personally, i love the tamarins, but i'd not want them in a cage (however big) in my front room/backroom/bedroom/basement, nor would i just want one or two..
> 
> N


 
Mmhmm! If your going to do it i'm a firm believer in doing it right, why would you want to give any animal, especially one as clever as a primate anything like a cage in a room! but then what is acceptable? If i was going to do it, I'd have to have a huge enclosure and like to keep a troup of them, outside, not in my house! If anything, the smell of there piss would be bad enough! haha


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Thought some people might find these interesting

these are four of the primate species we are currently handling 

the first two are NON DWA, the tamarin and the squirrel monkey

the second two ARE DWA, the capuchin and the lemur

taken from Digital Morphology at the University of Texas

if you follow the links to the site, you can click into the images and get them to rotate, show slice movie cross sections, all sorts of funky things, i do love the digi morph site!

*Cotton Top Tamarin* (adult male)
_Saguinus oedipus_
Digimorph - Saguinus oedipus (cotton-top tamarin)











*Squirrel Monkey* (adult female)
_Saimiri Sciureus_
Digimorph - Saimiri sciureus (squirrel monkey)











*Black Capped Capuchin* ((also known as Tufted or Brown))
_Cebus apella

_http://digimorph.org/specimens/Cebu.../digimorph.org/specimens/Cebus_apella/518268/










*Common Brown Lemur*
_Eulemur fulvus_
Digimorph - Eulemur fulvus (common brown lemur)










hth

Nerys


----------

